# How to get a bunny into his harness?



## befulina (Jun 12, 2011)

I recently got a harness for my 9 month old Holland Lop, in hopes that he can come hang out with me outside while I work in the garden, learn how to go to for short walks, and hopefully to eventually do some agility. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to really get him INTO the harness. It's a kitten-sized H-shaped harness, which buckles over his mid-section.

I've been trying to bribe him into it...holding out the harness, and making him stick his head into it to get treats. He now will let the harness touch his head and neck, and will even stick his face into it. However, I still can't finish putting it on. He will absolutely NOT allow me to put his legs through or buckle it.

Once I did get frustrated, and after getting his head through, flipped him over and tranced him to get his legs through. He was NOT pleased with me afterwards, but it did allow me to get him safely outside for the first time (which he DID enjoy). I haven't done this again, because I don't want the harness to be a stressful or traumatic experience for him...I want him to associate it with happy things like treats and going outside!

So...how DO you put a bunny in a harness? I'd appreciate any suggestions and experiences!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 12, 2011)

My girl took quite some time to get used to her harness. we first rubbed it with her sheet, so it would have her smell on. Then We gradually put the harness on her, day one was only for couple mins, then took out and gave her treat. Then day by day, we put it on and off for longer time. I took her out for a walk last Easter and it seemed to me that she enjoy it too. I think it might take some time for a bun to get used to a harness. Whatever you do, just don't force him. I've learnt it myself. When I tried to rush on something with Kimiko, it turned out that we had to work ten times more. 
I think if you bun enjoys going outside, I'm sure that one day he will even urge you to take him out. Good luck


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 12, 2011)

I put harnesses on my boys when I first got them, they were only about 8 weeks old, and they've never had a problem with it. I would just keep on trying it the way you are trying and see if you can get Elmo comfortable with it. Maybe you can get him used to having a ribbon or something around his torso. The buckle around the torso seems to be the touchiest part for my boys so maybe since you have the head down okay you can try for that. And you don't have to use the harness- try a ribbon or piece of fleece just until he gets used to it?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds like you may need a different type of harness. The ones I use have 2 straps that each have a buckle and they are attached by a strap along the back. One of the straps goes around the neck and the other around the belly. It is pretty easy to get on, you just have to put the strap around the neck and buckle it up, then do the one around the belly. The buckles are at the top so you don't have to reach under them to do it up. 







I haven't tried on that you have to slip it over their head. I do have some for my dogs (don't use them anymore) and with rabbits I would find that the head loop ends up being too loose on them as it has to be loose enough to go over the head and it hard to adjust when on the rabbit. Rabbits are also built differently, so they can get paws and such through the head part which can be dangerous. 

I am not sure what you can get where you live, but there are some good brands. There is Rogz and Hamilton with both make ones that would fit a rabbit. Hagen does make some, but I don't know if you can get them in the states. Check some more local pet stores in the cat area for them. There are also vest harnesses, but I don't really like them.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 13, 2011)

I have harnesses very similar to that. I got them at petsmart in the small animal sectiom- they're technically for ferrets but both parts adjust to fit my boys (one is significantly bigger than the other)


----------



## befulina (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahhh. That double buckled harness might do the trick.  I have this one:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3951263

and find it so hard to get him and adjusted! I'll keep working on getting him used to the concept of the harness while I try and find a better, double-buckle one. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 14, 2011)

If you can find a buckle that is the right size, you could try to modify the harness so it fits better. Try a dollar store and see if they have collars of the right width and you can just use the buckle, it would probably be cheaper and easier than trying to just find the buckle. 
But if you still have the tags and the harness is in good condition, then you can just take it back. 
Petsmart should have some rabbit harnesses in the rabbit aisle. You can try a vest one, but I would make sure it has buckles on the neck and chest and the velcro is not really the best after a while as fur gets stuck to it. They are not my favourite, but better than some other choices.


----------



## befulina (Jun 14, 2011)

Oooh, that's a great idea! I'll check out the dollar store next time I'm out. I did try one of the mesh vest-type harnesses (first one I got) and ended up returning it right away. Elmo was NOT appreciative of it snapping underneath him, lol.

Thanks for all the wonderful ideas!


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 14, 2011)

The first time I tried to put Jelly Beans on he bit me. Not hard, but nipped my finger. The harness I have clips under the neck and he didnt much care for it. It also goes around his middle. I didnt leave it on him long for the first time, or the second. Now when he see's it coming he is happy though because he knows it means PLAY TIME!!  *Oh, I also got one of those dog retractable leash thingy to clip on it so he can feel free to binkie as he pleases with out me running around after him!


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753509

This is the one I have for my boys


----------



## Yield (Jun 15, 2011)

I have this one for my buns:





It's a cat harness and it gets small enough to fit my 4 lb dutch, then big enough to fit my 12 lb flemish giant :]


----------



## befulina (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you all SO MUCH! I bought Elmo a new harness today (this one...the 9"-14" cat sized one) and got him into it without ANY struggle at all. He didn't seem to mind it too much...shook himself once or twice, and just went about his bunny business. I only left it on for a few minutes, and gave him lots of treats (a small chunk of banana...his favorite!). He also let me take it off without much issue. I think we have a winner!

Thanks for all your wonderful advice! :biggrin:


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 16, 2011)

:woohoo Its cute too!  Looking forward to a photo with it on.


----------



## befulina (Jun 16, 2011)

Here he is! 






He did so well the first time today, that I put it on again this afternoon, and we went outside! He loved it! He explored my overgrown front yard (sorry landlord...I promise I'll mow this weekend...:shock: ), nibbled on some grass, and in this picture he is munching on his very own potted spearmint plant. Finally, he just flopped in the shade and chilled out.

I think it was a great experience for us both...and I'm really excited to be able to take him outside regularly! Thanks again! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 18, 2011)

Dont forget to spray him for flea and tick! lol. 

He is adorable and that harness looks nice and comfy for him! I will prob. switch over to that one eventually myself. Once my bun. gets a little bigger.


----------

